# Digilite Motherboard Bios Update required.



## Vlp3r (Aug 28, 2016)

Hello Everyone

I got to know the reason the new graphic GTX 1060 isn't working on my Dl-b75m due to bios update issue. Sadly when i check with their website they don't have any support/downloads for the bios of their mother boards.

Also when i checked by opening the case of my Cpu , my Digilite mobo has a Foxconn label.  So instead i tried to download a bios update from the foxconn channel of the mobo B75m 

When i tried to update the bios , i get an error "Rom file size does not match" also most of the people told me that if you try to install a wrong bios you get that error. 

have also seen other people with this issue the new Gtx 1060 doesn't go past boot screen
URGENT - Stuck at motherboard splash screen after installing new GTX 1060 - Gtx - Graphics Card

The above post has exactly the same issue , including the beep sound 

But after a bios update it started working for them , since i have a digilite motherboard i require bios update! Can anyone help? Also tried contacting the Smartlink systems , but no response and support or they haven't replied me to my email.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 28, 2016)

Bios update can only come from manufacturer's side,in this case Digilite.It is not even a relatively good mobo unless you get it in an oem build pc of dell,hp etc.If it is an oem system then installing a GTX 1060 is not a good idea considering the usual oem psu & small cabinet.If it is an assembled build then I suggest getting a new mobo.


----------



## Vlp3r (Aug 28, 2016)

I thought of upgrading my cpu and mobo in the december , seems like i have to wait to use my gtx 1060


----------

